# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Tukholmassa maksaminen?

## Jusa

Kertokaapas Tukholman asukkaat miten huonosti ruotsia puhuva suomalainen pystyy matkustamaan Tukholman bussilijoilla.
Viimeksi muutama viikko sitten kävin tekniska museumissa, taksilla mentiin terminaalista joukolla, mutta poispääsy jäi jokaisen omaksi murheeksi niin tosiaan murheeksi.
Kuljettaja ei myy lippuja, pysäkillä on tyhmä automaatti jonka kanssa pitäisi osata kommunikoida, pitää tietää montako vyöhykettä. pitää olla sopivia kolikoita tasku täynnä (yleensä turistilla on vain niitä sadan kruunun seteleitä). Mutta siinähän onkin luottokorttiteikä, mutta eihän kansainväliset luottokortit kuten visa tai masteri kelpaa, vain riikinruotsalaiset.
Hyvä on, hyvä on minä kävelin keskustaan.
Menin sitten tunnelbana-asemalle ja ostin elävältä virkailijalta sarjakortin seuraavaa reissua varten.
Voiko tuota vielä vaikeammaksi tehdä ajatellen vieraspaikkakuntalaisia.
Kyllä meillä Suomessa on hyvin asiat, kuljettajat neuvovat ja myyvät matkustajille lippuja ja eivät laita ihmisiä sen takia kävelemään.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kertokaapas Tukholman asukkaat


Tukholman asukkaita tämä ongelma tuskin hirveästi koskettaa, eivätköhän he tiedä mistä saavat lippunsa?

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Pari hyvää vinkkiä:

Londonviaduktenin pysäkiltä Viking Linen terminaalin edestä voi kokeilla hypätä bussiin maksamatta. Kuskit usein ymmärtävät, että matkustajien pitää kuitenkin ostaa Slussenilta lippu, jos johonkin haluavat jatkaa. On kokeiltu!

Toinen lipunmyyntipaikka on kioski mäenrinteessä Folkungagatanilla, Ersta sjukhusetia vastapäätä. Kioski aukeaa vasta kello 10.00 (ei kyllä kannata luottaa näihin aukioloaikoihin), joten Turusta tuleville se ei sovi. Kioskia viistosti vastapäätä voi hypätä vaikkapa bussiin numero 2, jolla pääsee Slussenille tai lähelle keskustaa, esimerkiksi Stureplanille.

On hieman harmillista, että Viking Linen infotiskillä ei myydä SL:n lippuja. Mutta eihän laivayhtiön omat kyydit silloin kenellekään kelpaisi.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Tukholman asukkaita tämä ongelma tuskin hirveästi koskettaa, eivätköhän he tiedä mistä saavat lippunsa?


Ei, mutta meille ainakin on tunkua Suomesta, kun kaikki haluavat tulla kauhistelemaan tai ihailemaan maisemanvaihdostamme. Kyllä minä kilttinä ihmisenä olen vähän ottanut selvää.

----------


## Jusa

> Tukholman asukkaita tämä ongelma tuskin hirveästi koskettaa, eivätköhän he tiedä mistä saavat lippunsa?


Olen pahoillani huonosta kielenkäytöstäni, tarkoitin viestilläni nimenomaan Tukholmassa asuvia foorumilaisia josko heillä olisi hyviä neuvoja antaa.

Ilmesti Siljan laivoilla on myytävänä sarjalippuja.

Takseihinkaan Tukholmassa ei ole yhtä luottamista kuin Helsingin takseihin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voiko tuota vielä vaikeammaksi tehdä ajatellen vieraspaikkakuntalaisia.


Toivottavasti tätä asiaa, mistä ulkomaiset turistit voivat ostaa jatkossa lippuja,  ei ole unohdettu, kun Helsingissä aiotaan lopettaa raitiovaunuissa lippujen myynti. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Eckerö Linjenin laivalle on omat bussit välillä Tukholma - Grisslehamn - Tukholma, mutta paljonko mahtaa maksaa matka Storstockholms Lokaltrafikenin kyydillä Tukholmasta Grisslehamniin?  SL-informaatiosta saan käsityksen, että vaihtoaika on tunti riippumatta vyöhykkeiden määrästä.  Grisslehamniin ei ole suoraa yhteyttä, vaan Norrtäljessä on välttämättä bussin vaihto.  Vaihtoaika on vähintäänkin usein loppu ennen jatkokyydin alkamista.  Saan vaikutelman, että pitää ensin olla kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu matkalle Tukholma - Norrtälje ja erikseen yhden vyöhykkeen lippu loppumatkalle Norrtälje - Grisslehamn.  Hintaa tulisi näin SEK 90.  Onko näin?

----------


## antaeus

> Eckerö Linjenin laivalle on omat bussit välillä Tukholma - Grisslehamn - Tukholma, mutta paljonko mahtaa maksaa matka Storstockholms Lokaltrafikenin kyydillä Tukholmasta Grisslehamniin?  SL-informaatiosta saan käsityksen, että vaihtoaika on tunti riippumatta vyöhykkeiden määrästä.  Grisslehamniin ei ole suoraa yhteyttä, vaan Norrtäljessä on välttämättä bussin vaihto.  Vaihtoaika on vähintäänkin usein loppu ennen jatkokyydin alkamista.  Saan vaikutelman, että pitää ensin olla kolmen vyöhykkeen lippu matkalle Tukholma - Norrtälje ja erikseen yhden vyöhykkeen lippu loppumatkalle Norrtälje - Grisslehamn.  Hintaa tulisi näin SEK 90.  Onko näin?


Pidemmän matkan liput, tarkoitan niitä jotka vaativat 5 kuponkia ovat voimassa 90 min ja kuskit eivät ole koskaan erityisen niuhoja ajan kanssa. 
Mutta on varmastikin halvempaa ottaa Eckerö-linjan oma bussi lipun hinnan kannalta. Ja matka tavallisilla SL-busseilla kestäisi varmasti puolen ikuisuuden!

----------


## Bellatrix

> Pidemmän matkan liput, tarkoitan niitä jotka vaativat 5 kuponkia ovat voimassa 90 min ja kuskit eivät ole koskaan erityisen niuhoja ajan kanssa. 
> Mutta on varmastikin halvempaa ottaa Eckerö-linjan oma bussi lipun hinnan kannalta. Ja matka tavallisilla SL-busseilla kestäisi varmasti puolen ikuisuuden!


Varsin usein tosiaan jopa keskustassa saa lippuun reilut puolitoista tuntia vaihtoaikaa, sillä kuskien leimauslaitteet on lähes säännönmukaisesti asetettu puolisen tuntia oikeaa aikaa edelle  :Smile: 
Mitä tulee pidempiin, vyöhykerajan ylittäviin vaihtomatkoihin niin esim. Grisslehamnista kannattaa leimata / ostaa matka vain Norrtäljeen asti. Norrtäljessä Tukholmaan menevään bussiin vaihdettaessa vasta leimataan / ostetaan tarvittava(t) lisäkupongit Tukholmaan. Näin toimiessa kokonaisvaihtoaika päättyy vasta silloin, kun viimeisenä leimatun kupongin vaihtoaika päättyy. Tukholmasta Grisslehamniin mentäessä edellämainittu kikkailu on mahdotonta koska Norrtälje ja Grisslehamn ovat molemmat C-vyöhykkeellä. Tietenkin, jos vaihtoaika umpeutuu ennen jatkoyhteyden lähtöä tätä kikkailua ei voi käyttää vaan matkaosuuksille on ostettava erilliset liput. Tätä ns. "täydentävää lippuostoa" voi käyttää ainoastaan förköpsremsalla tai yksittäisillä kupongeilla matkustettaessa, ei siis automaateista ostetuilla lipuilla matkustettaessa. SL:n kotisivuilta www.sl.se voi lukea tarkemmin.

----------


## antaeus

> Varsin usein tosiaan jopa keskustassa saa lippuun reilut puolitoista tuntia vaihtoaikaa, sillä kuskien leimauslaitteet on lähes säännönmukaisesti asetettu puolisen tuntia oikeaa aikaa edelle


Tämä aikaetu kun saa ylimääräisiä minuutteja tulee häviämään kun/jos se uusi lippusysteemi, SL access tulee käyttöön joskus tulevaisuudessa. Mutta sen ajan murhe...

----------


## JSL

Ei sitten kannata ostaa SL:n 24h korttia laivalta, siihen pitää hakea erikseen leima metroaseman tätiltä ja viisata sitä joka kerta aseman kopilla.

----------


## kemkim

> Ei sitten kannata ostaa SL:n 24h korttia laivalta, siihen pitää hakea erikseen leima metroaseman tätiltä ja viisata sitä joka kerta aseman kopilla.


Kioskeilta saa 24 h lippuja, olisiko ollut 6-10 euron väliltä. Ne ovat magneettikortteja, jotka käyvät metrojen automaattiportteihin. Onko Tukholmassa yhtä hyvää reittiopasta, kuin Helsingin Reittiopas ja Linjaopas?

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Kioskeilta saa 24 h lippuja, olisiko ollut 6-10 euron väliltä. Ne ovat magneettikortteja, jotka käyvät metrojen automaattiportteihin. Onko Tukholmassa yhtä hyvää reittiopasta, kuin Helsingin Reittiopas ja Linjaopas?


24-tunnin lippu maksaa 100 kr, joka nykyisella valuuttakurssilla tekee hieman yli 9 euroa. Alennettu hinta alle 20-vuotiaille on 60 kr.

Mielestäni Tukholman reittiopas (löytyy www.sl.se:n etusivulta) ei ole likimainkaan YTV:n reittioppaan veroinen.

----------


## Jusa

Voiko suomalaisella  kännykällä ostaa vaikkapa bussilippua?

----------


## antaeus

> Voiko suomalaisella  kännykällä ostaa vaikkapa bussilippua?


Lyhyt vastaus: ei.
Pidempi vastaus: sekä luottokorttien että kännyköiden pitää olla ruotsalaisia matkan maksamista varten. Valitettavasti!

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Pidempi vastaus: sekä luottokorttien että kännyköiden pitää olla ruotsalaisia matkan maksamista varten. Valitettavasti!


Lipun ostaminen onnistuu myös kansainvälisillä luottokorteilla, jotka on myöntänyt suomalainen pankki. Kokeiltu on.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lipun ostaminen onnistuu myös kansainvälisillä luottokorteilla, jotka on myöntänyt suomalainen pankki.


Joku muukin kuin Nordea?

----------


## kemkim

> Joku muukin kuin Nordea?


Kioskeista pitäisi saada ostettua ihan suomalaisilla Visa Electroneilla, Visoilla ja Mastercardeilla.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Joku muukin kuin Nordea?


S-Pankin Visaa on höylätty Rådmansgatanin metroaseman lippuautomaatissa menestyksekkäästi maaliskuussa 2009.

----------


## Nrg

Oma Visa Electronini (Osuuspankin sellainen) ei käynyt Rinkebyn pressbyrånilla ja meinasin jumittua sinne kun valopäänä matkustin siellä ilman paikallista valuuttaa. Onneksi joku ystävällinen paikallinen suostui vaihtamaan kaksi euroani kahteenkymmeneen kruunuun ja sain liput ostettua. Eli kannattaa aina pitää vähän kruunuja tai vaikka laivalta ostettuja metrolippuja lompakossa kaiken varalta  :Smile: . Tämä tapahtui syystalvella -08.

----------


## JSL

Tai sitte sanoo että kun otitte ruottinvallan aikana niinpaljon sotilaita Suomesta nii mää meen ilmatteeksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## antti

Itse olen ostellut "förköpsremsor" 180 sek, jolla pääsee 8 matkaa, jos matkassa on kaveri mukana, voi hänkin käyttää samaa sarjalippua. http://www.sl.se/templates/PriceList.aspx?id=4190      Herra JSL:n lupaus mennä ilmaiseksi vaatii Tukholmassa enemmän näppäryyttä kuin Helsingissä, siellä ei juurikaan ole avointa rahastusta missään.

----------


## antaeus

> S-Pankin Visaa on höylätty Rådmansgatanin metroaseman lippuautomaatissa menestyksekkäästi maaliskuussa 2009.


Se oli uutta mulle, aiemmin automaateissa jopa luki että korttien pitää olla Ruotsin kaupallisten pankkien myöntämiä.
Aina sitä jotain uutta oppii vanhoilla päivillä...

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Se oli uutta mulle, aiemmin automaateissa jopa luki että korttien pitää olla Ruotsin kaupallisten pankkien myöntämiä.
> Aina sitä jotain uutta oppii vanhoilla päivillä...


Voi olla, että tämä on muuttunut hiljattain, esim. vuoden alussa. Vanhempani höyläsivät viime syksynä turhaan luottokorttejaan Gubbängenin bussipysäkin automaatissa. Kahden pankin kortit eikä kumpikaan mennyt läpi jatkuvasta yrittämisestä huolimatta.

----------


## Huppu

Herätän tässä vanhan aiheen hereille koska se edelleen ajankohtainen, ja meille suomalaisille turisteille tärkeä.

Olen matkustanut Tukholmaan n. 0.5-1 kerran vuodessa eikä minulla ole aikaisemmin ollut ongelmia (viime kertoina olen matkustanut Siljalla), mutta nyt toissapäivänä matkustin Viking linella. Siellä ei lippuja myyty, joten kävelin bussipysäkille josta tämä palsta& Viking oli kertonut lippuja saavan automaatista. Ensimmäinen lipunmyynti automaatti oli kuitenkin rikki, joten kävelin seuraavalle pysäkille. Siellä automaatia katsoessa tajusin ettei minulla ole kansanvälistä luottokorttia eikä tarpeeksi kolikkoja kerta lippuun (30 kruunua), sillä mitkään setelit eivät käyneet. Kävelin sitten Slussenin metroasemalla saakka ja yritin ostaa Pressbyran-kioskista yhden vuorokauden lippun (koska halusin matkustaa Djurgårdslinjenillä jossa eivät kupongit kelpaa) mutta ilmeisesti ymmärsi kielitaitoni väärin ja myi minulle kertalipun (olisi ilmeisesti pitänyt sanoa 24 tuntia). Paluumatkalla satamassa kuulin ihmisiltä että jonkun metroaseman kioskissa oli 24 tunnin kortit loppuneet ja yritetty tällä verukkeella saada ostamaan 72 tunnin lippua. Mielestäni SL saisi valvoa että kaikkia lipputuotteita on saatavilla.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Paluumatkalla satamassa kuulin ihmisiltä että jonkun metroaseman kioskissa oli 24 tunnin kortit loppuneet ja yritetty tällä verukkeella saada ostamaan 72 tunnin lippua. Mielestäni SL saisi valvoa että kaikkia lipputuotteita on saatavilla.


Tuota... Olikohan nämä kanssamatkustajat ymmärtäneet jotain väärin? Olen nimittäin ollut siinä ymmärryksessä, että nuo ajat ladataan korteille, joten tuskin mitään pulaa pitäisi tulla. Olen aika varma, että korttiani automaatilla ladatessa näytöllä ensimmäisinä lukee 24 h, 72 h ja 7 päivää, joiden jälkeen vasta tulee 30 päivää eli se, jonka itse aina valitsen. Pitääpä yrittää muistaa katsoa tämä laitteen ohi kulkiessani.

Muovikortin saa maksutta SL-centeristä tai metron lippukioskista ja kai  sen voi molemmissa myös tankatakin haluamallaan ajalla. Visa Electronit, Maestrot ja muutkin kortit käyvät maksuvälineinä. Kortin voi myös hakea edellämainituista paikoista ja ladata itse automaatissa, joissa käy myös samat maksukortit.

Jos taas kyse oli vanhoista paperikorteista, niin siinähän kyse on kai vain leimasta, joka siihen lätkäistään.

Parhaaksi havaittu tapa Vikingiltä on kuitenkin vain hypätä terminaalin kohdalla mihin tahansa SL-bussiin ja huristaa pysäkinväli Slussenille. Ei edes tarvitse selitellä kuljettajalle luottokorteista tai käteisvarannostaan, niin opastetaan ystävällisesti kyytiin, koska Slussenillahan kaikki kuitenkin lipun ostaa.

----------


## Kaid

Ainakin kun itse viimeeksi pidempiaikaista matkalippua Tukholmassa ostin, lätkäistiin käteen paperinen mutta magneettiraidalla varustettu 72 tunnin lippu. Nämä olivat muistaakseni myös eri värisiä kuin 24 tunnin vastaavat. Voi tietenkin olla, että systeemi on noista ajoista muuttunut, koska tästä taitaa olla pari vuotta.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ainakin kun itse viimeeksi pidempiaikaista matkalippua Tukholmassa ostin, lätkäistiin käteen paperinen mutta magneettiraidalla varustettu 72 tunnin lippu. Nämä olivat muistaakseni myös eri värisiä kuin 24 tunnin vastaavat.


Väri on ihan satunnainen ja kortit ovat kai kaikki samanlaisia lipputyypistä riippumatta. Korttikanta vaihtuu muistaakseni 3 kk:n välein toisen väriseen, mutta koska joissain kioskeissa saattaa olla vanhoja kortteja nivaskoittain, saattaa eri kioskeilta tulla eri värinen kortti. Pressbyråneissa voi ladata muovikortteja, mutta sieltä ei sellaisia saa, vaan SL toimittaa niihin vain paperia. SL-centereistä tietääkseni saa nykyään pelkästään muovikortteja riippumatta siihen ladatusta lipputyypistä. Näin on ollut ehkä vuoden tai puolitoista. Pienellä summalla on ollut mahdollisuus saada tällainenkin.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Antero Alku

> Pienellä summalla on ollut mahdollisuus saada tällainenkin.


Näkisipä meilläkin joskus tällaista:



> Kortet ger dig dessutom fritt inträde på Spårvägsmuseet under kortets livslängd (6 år), så länge som du också har en giltig biljett laddad på kortet.


No ei meillä tietenkään voi nähdä, kun ei ole sitä museota. Yhdessä ravintolassa on kyllä 6 vaunua rekvisiittana ja kolmea niistä saavat lapset rikkoa mielin määrin. Minä olen oppinut maailmalla, että museoratikoihin pääsee sisään silloin, kun ne ovat museoliikenteessä ja niissä käyttäydytään kuten matkustajille sopii. No, eipä kai se kunnostettu ja ainoa hevosvaunukaan minkään arvoinen ole, kun se on leikkipaikaksi annettu.

Antero

----------


## 339-DF

> No ei meillä tietenkään voi nähdä, kun ei ole sitä museota. Yhdessä ravintolassa on kyllä 6 vaunua rekvisiittana ja kolmea niistä saavat lapset rikkoa mielin määrin.


Sinne sentään pääsee ilmaiseksi sisään ilman mitään häähumukorttejakin. Aika hassua, miten Ruotsissa yritetään tuota Victoria&Daniel -touhua sotkea mukaan ihan kaikkeen mahdolliseen ja mahdottomaankin.




> Minä olen oppinut maailmalla, että museoratikoihin pääsee sisään silloin, kun ne ovat museoliikenteessä ja niissä käyttäydytään kuten matkustajille sopii.


Kyllä ainakin Lontoon ja New Yorkin museoissa pääsee sisään joihinkin museossa seisovista metrovaunuista ja busseista. Nykissä on muuten museovieraiden ihmeteltävänä nyt myös money train, eli kaksivaunuinen öisin kulkenut metrojuna, jolla kerättiin asemilta lipputulorahat.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pressbyråneissa voi ladata muovikortteja, mutta sieltä ei sellaisia saa, vaan SL toimittaa niihin vain paperia.


Meni muuten väärin. Myös Pressbyrånista saa nykyään muovikortteja. Lienevätköhän paperiset enää pelkästään varalla (elleivät suorastaan tyystin poistuneet)?

----------


## KjaO-K

Stockholmsmässan lähetti ainakin vielä huhtikuussa messulippujen kanssa paperiset 24 tunnin liput.

Itse kävelen Vikingin terminaalilta yleensä Slussenille, jos olen ilman etukäteen hankittua lippua liikkeellä. Ei se matka niin pitkä ole, ei ollut kolmen lapsenkaan kanssa, joista yksi meni potkulaudalla ja kaksi rattailla.

----------


## antti

Tukholman läänissä ollaan poistamassa koko vyöhykejärjestelmä ja siellä sentään läänin pohjois- ja etelänurkan ero on reilusti yli sata kilometriä.
http://www.bussmagasinet.se/2016/09/...storstockholm/

----------


## kuukanko

> Tukholman läänissä ollaan poistamassa koko vyöhykejärjestelmä ja siellä sentään läänin pohjois- ja etelänurkan ero on reilusti yli sata kilometriä.


Paluu vanhaan siis. Tälläkin foorumilla mainittiin 9 vuotta sitten siirtyminen yhtenäistaksasta vyöhykejärjestelmään. Taksajärjestelmä tuntuu vaihtuvan SL-alueella poliittisten valtasuhteiden mukana aika tiheään.

----------


## Piirka

> Taksajärjestelmä tuntuu vaihtuvan SL-alueella poliittisten valtasuhteiden mukana aika tiheään.


Tyypillistä ruotsalaista vatuloivaa jahkaamista. Vuoden 2006 allianssijytkyn jälkimainingissa yhtenäistaksa haudattiin, koska sikäläinen Kokoomus vastusti. Vaan eipä enää. Haiskahtaa jotenkin kokkariviherpesulle, ovathan seuraavat vaalit jo kahden vuoden kuluttua. Viime vaaleissa kokkarit kärsivät antijytkyn.

Bussmagasinetin parissa muussa jutussa taustoitetaan yhtenäistaksaa. Oppositio torjui viime vuodenvaihteeseen kaavaillun kuukausilippujen 100 kruunun hinnankorotuksen, jolloin monelta bussilinjalta jouduttiin vähentämään vuoroja. Ensi vuodenvaihteessa kuukausilippujen hintaa nostetaan 40 kruunulla. Yhtenäistaksa on muuten koskenut (kuu)kausilippuja pitkään. Poliitikkojen mielestä on tärkeää, että hinnankorotukset ovat maltillisia. Yhtenäistaksaan siirryttäessä nykyisen järjestelmän mukaisten lyhyiden matkojen (yhden vyöhykkeen sisäisen) kertalipun hintaan tulee 20% sokkikorotus. Myös Norrtäljen sekä Södertäljen taajamakuukausilippulaisille on odotettavissa sokkikorotus, koska nämä edulliset kuukausliput poistuvat valikoimasta. Ensi vuonna joutuvat kyseisten lippujen käyttäjät ostamaan 46% kalliimmaan kuukausilipun.

Yhtenäistaksan on täytettävä mm seuraavat kriteerit:
* järjestelmän on oltava nykyistä yksinkertaisempi
* veronmaksajien taakka ei saa kasvaa
* matkustusmäärien on kasvettava
* kuukausilippulaisten asema on turvattava

Kuukaislippulaisten kulkutapaosuus on 75% kaikista SL-alueen matkoista. Vuodenvaihteen tuleva hinnankorotus tuonee 250 miljoonaa lisäkruunua SL:n pohjattomaan kirstuun. Ne luvataan toki käyttää kokonaisuudessaan infraan: Tvärbananin Kista-radan rakentamisen aloitus, keskustaratikan jatke Centralenille sekä Roslagsbananin raidekapasiteetin lisäys.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Ny tarvittaisiin pikaista tietoa:

Mistä voi suomalainen teinipoika koulun ekskursiolla Tuoholmassa ostaa matkalippuja SL:n joukkoliikenteeseen?

Kysymykseen voi tulla matkoja Roslagsbananilla ja mahdollisesti bussi + metro Bromman lentokentän ja keskustan välillä.

SL:n sivulla kerrotaan että mobiiliappilla voi ostaa, mutta millainen maksuväline pitää kytkeä siihen että saa sen toimimaan? 

SL:n sivuilla kerrotaan myös että *metron lippuluukuilla "spärr" ei enää myydä käteisellä lippuja!
*, eikä tietenkään busseissa

Pojalla on vain suomalaisen pankin  Mastercard Debit-pankkikortti, ilman luotto-ominaisuutta.

Onko toinen mahdollisuus että appiin kytketään isän luottokortti? (Isä ei osallistu matkaan)

Pikaisia vastauksia kiitos, matka on ylihuomenna 20.3!

t. Rainer

----------


## kuukanko

Ostamalla vuorokausilipun (riittävän moneksi vuorokaudeksi) Bromman Pressbyrånista ei tarvitse välittää lipuista sen enempää koko matkan aikana.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ostamalla vuorokausilipun (riittävän moneksi vuorokaudeksi) Bromman Pressbyrånista ei tarvitse välittää lipuista sen enempää koko matkan aikana.


Ne siirtyy Brommasta majoituskohteeseen Täbyssä taksilla. Joukkoliikennelippuja tarvii vain yksittäisiä matkoja varten esim viimeisenä matkapäivänä jos jää vapaata aikaa.

t. Rainer

----------


## aulis

> Ny tarvittaisiin pikaista tietoa:
> 
> Pojalla on vain suomalaisen pankin  Mastercard Debit-pankkikortti, ilman luotto-ominaisuutta.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tällä kortilla voi aivan täydellä varmuudella maksaa asemien lippuautomaateissa, kunhan verkkopankista on varmistettu, että kortin käyttöalue on vähintään pohjoismaat, ei siis vain Suomi. Edes Electron ja Maestro eivät Ruotsissa juurikaan tuota hankaluuksia.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:33 ----------

Lisäyksenä vielä: Verkkopankista pitäisi onnistua siis tuon käyttöalueen muutos, jos se nyt sattuu olemaan pelkkä Suomi. Ja jos käteisellä pitää maksaa niin Pressbyråneja on joka puolella, ja niistä voi ostaa kaikkia lippuja.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tällä kortilla voi aivan täydellä varmuudella maksaa asemien lippuautomaateissa, kunhan verkkopankista on varmistettu, että kortin käyttöalue on vähintään pohjoismaat, ei siis vain Suomi. Edes Electron ja Maestro eivät Ruotsissa juurikaan tuota hankaluuksia.
> 
> ---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 00:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 00:33 ----------
> 
> Lisäyksenä vielä: Verkkopankista pitäisi onnistua siis tuon käyttöalueen muutos, jos se nyt sattuu olemaan pelkkä Suomi. Ja jos käteisellä pitää maksaa niin Pressbyråneja on joka puolella, ja niistä voi ostaa kaikkia lippuja.


Toi oli hyvä tietää, kiitos!

t. Rainer

----------

